# ماهو الوقود القادم؟



## iljam (26 نوفمبر 2006)

كتاب نهاية النفط ل باول روبرتس ان النفط سينتهي في يوم ما وذلك بسبب انه ماده احفوريه لا تتجدد, ويعتقد ان العالم بداء يلجاء الى الطاقه البديله ومنها الهيدروجين والغاز الطبيعي والذي سوف يعتمد عليه العالم بعد انتهاء البترول لعقدين او ثلاثة عقود 


The End of Oil: On the Edge of a Perilous New World 

Paul Roberts


----------



## الدلفين (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الطاقة القادمة هي الماء نعم
هي(---------الماء------------)
كما قال احد الكتاب حوالي عام 1875 م حيث قال 
(لا استغرب ان يصبح الماء وقوداُ يوما ما ) والشواهد كثيرة والعلماء الحقيقيون الذين يخدمون الإنسانية والبشر سوف يثبتون كلام هذا الكاتب 
إن شاء الله العلي القدير 
الدلفين


----------



## علي الطيار (7 ديسمبر 2006)

لايعلم الا الله عز وجل مذا في المستقبل


----------



## صناعة المعمار (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هناك مصادر عديدة وأتوقع حدوث تطورات سريعة ومفاجات وكما ذكر الأخ الدلفين كل شي ممكن حدوثه.
........ الله يلطف بنا وهو عالم الغيب.

iljam مشكور ​


----------



## ابو البكر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمته تعالى وبركاتة
الماء ( الهدرجين + الاوكسجين ) احتمال كبير جدا وبدأ استثماره فعلا وهناك امور اخرى ومنها المغنيزيوم الموجود بماء البحار بكميات هائلة 
واذا كان هذا بعلم الغيب فمن الفروض ان نعلم به اول الناس نحن المسلمون 
العمل والعمل والكثير منه سوف نعلم ما علم اجدادنا قبل غيرهم بأذن الله عز وجل 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## saad-abdou (26 ديسمبر 2006)

ابو البكر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمته تعالى وبركاتة
> الماء ( الهدرجين + الاوكسجين ) احتمال كبير جدا وبدأ استثماره فعلا وهناك امور اخرى ومنها المغنيزيوم الموجود بماء البحار بكميات هائلة
> واذا كان هذا بعلم الغيب فمن الفروض ان نعلم به اول الناس نحن المسلمون
> ...


 

"وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي"

صدق الله العظيم


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (5 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله و الحمد لله ولا اله الا الله و الله أكبر


----------



## الالكترونى24c16 (27 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
السلام عليكم
أنا لدى صور وبيانات واضحة عن تجربة "ستانلى مير"التى تعتمد الماء كوقود للسيارة .وأساس الفكرة قائمة على مبدأ تحليل الماء بواسطة دارة كهربائية وللعلم فان ستانلى مير قام بقيادة سيارته التى تعمل بالماء لمدة أربع سنوات


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 يناير 2007)

الالكترونى24c16 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> أنا لدى صور وبيانات واضحة عن تجربة "ستانلى مير"التى تعتمد الماء كوقود للسيارة .وأساس الفكرة قائمة على مبدأ تحليل الماء بواسطة دارة كهربائية وللعلم فان ستانلى مير قام بقيادة سيارته التى تعمل بالماء لمدة أربع سنوات


 


أهلا بك أخي الكريم

أتمنى أن تفيدنا بما لديك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمد عبد الله (11 فبراير 2007)

صدقوني اخوتي ... الطاقه الموجوده تكفي البشريه العامله ذات النوايا الطيبه ..حيث لاتبذير ولا اسراف.. ولكن كيف لي باقناع من تولع قلبه بشهوات كلها تدمير لمخزون البشريه من الطاقه وغيرها؟؟؟الوطن العربي لديه من الطاقه المتجدده ما يغنيه عن النفط الا في حدود معقوله...ولكن بشروط عقائديه عادله......اولا نحتاج الى سكة حديد تمتد من المغرب الى المشرق ..هذه هي الخطوه الاولى..والثانيه مشروع خط قدره كهربائيه ذات جهد فائق وليس اقل من مليون فولت ..بعد هذين المشروعين ..يمكن الكلام عن المشروع العربي الموحد للطاقه البديله....


----------



## makkacom (19 فبراير 2007)

الالكترونى24c16 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> أنا لدى صور وبيانات واضحة عن تجربة "ستانلى مير"التى تعتمد الماء كوقود للسيارة .وأساس الفكرة قائمة على مبدأ تحليل الماء بواسطة دارة كهربائية وللعلم فان ستانلى مير قام بقيادة سيارته التى تعمل بالماء لمدة أربع سنوات



أخي الكريم ضعها لنا لكي نستفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## makkacom (21 فبراير 2007)

فيها عدة أقوال

1- الطاقة النووية ( و لكنها خطرة وقذرة )
2- الطاقة المتجددة ، مثل الشمس و الهواء و الماء ( ولكنها تحتاج إلى عقود وخطة طويلة المدى لتطبيقها في دولة كاملة بنسبة 100 % مثلا )

3- الغاز ( وهو أقوى وأرجح الأقوال لأنه نظيف ورخيص ومتوفر ويمكن الإستفادة منه بتعديلات بسيطة على المولدات الحالية )

4- الهيدروجين ( خيار رائع ولكن العلماء مصرون على أن انتاج الهيدروجين من الماء مكلف جدا )

5- رأيي الشخصي هو الأثير ( الطاقة الحرة ) ، مشكلته عدم قناعة النخب العلمية وضعف أو انعدام التمويل لأبحاث هذا المجال

--------------------------

أكبر مرشح وأوفرهم حظا هو الغاز ، بكل بساطة لأن مصدره هو آبار البترول يعني شركات البترول جاهزة ( خلص البترول هاكم الغاز )

والسلام


----------



## حمد عبد الله (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
الذي يعرف شيئا عن الطاقه الحره(الاثير ) اكون ممتنا له اذا زودنا بالمعلومات المتيسره حتى وان كانت اوليه.. او بسيطه ...دائما الغرب يجعلوننا نهمل ماهو جدير بالاهميه ...رجاء اعطونا فكره عن هذا الموضوع .....


----------



## makkacom (24 فبراير 2007)

حمد عبد الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> الذي يعرف شيئا عن الطاقه الحره(الاثير ) اكون ممتنا له اذا زودنا بالمعلومات المتيسره حتى وان كانت اوليه.. او بسيطه ...دائما الغرب يجعلوننا نهمل ماهو جدير بالاهميه ...رجاء اعطونا فكره عن هذا الموضوع .....




اقرا هذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=355572#post355572


----------



## حمد عبد الله (3 مارس 2007)

اخوتي الاعزاء
اذا لم يتم البدء ببناء قاعده صناعيه سنبقى مقلدين لتجارب الاخرين ...وهذا يمنعني من الحلم باكثر من قشور العلم ....اخوتي نحتاج الى موسسات لابتكار تقنياتنا الخاصه في ظل فرصه وجود الثروه ...وان يعمل فيها ابناء الامه من مهندسين وغيرهم...ولا مانع من ان تكون الثروه الفكريه للبشريه وسيلتنا لاختصار الزمن ...اشكركم وارجوكم ان لاتضيعوا الزمن ..فالزمن ثروه ...وخاصة للشباب....والزمن لايرجع ابدا للوراء.....


----------

